# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  postovi i teme - problem

## pepeljuga

Pozdrav, ne mogu postati na forumu, niti postavljati niti odgovarati na teme, osim
prek mobitela, molim
pomoc

----------


## jelena.O

Valjda nisi uključena
Ubaci svoju šifru i lozinku pa as k ide probaj ponovo

----------


## pepeljuga

mislis prijavljena, jesam i probala sam ponovno nista...

----------


## zutaminuta

Očisti kolačiće.  :Smile:

----------


## pepeljuga

I dalje mogu postati samo prek mobitela, ne na PC, moze li mi netko pomoci Please?

----------


## zutaminuta

Jesi li očistila cookiese?

----------


## eecc

zdravo 
nova sum na forumov. Otvoriv nova tema i sakam da ja objavam no 2 dena ne e objavena. Vo sto moze da bide problemot.
pozdrav

----------


## spajalica

Pozdrav. 
Problem je u osoblju foruma koje je na vikednu. Za pregled takvih tema moramo biti na kompjuteru. 
Ispricavam se na tome al i mi smo volonterke koje to rade u slobodno vrijeme.
Tema ce ti biti odobrena najkasnije sutra ujutro.

----------


## jelena.O

Ne mogu naci link na stranicu zdralstvenog osiguranja za punoljetne ucenike
Moze pomoc?

----------


## spajalica

Jelena probaj na googlu: roda forum pa kljucne rijeci.

----------


## Mila majka

Pisat ću ovdje da ne otvaram novu temu.
Na podforumu o trudnoći pokušavam pisati na temi "OGTT?", međutim piše mi da je tema zatvorena. Nije na njoj bilo ničega spornoga, nikakvog off topica, još jučer sam na njoj pisala normalno pa pretpostavljam da je u pitanju greška.
Admini, možete li pomoći?
Hvala vam!

----------


## spajalica

Provjerim za neko vrijeme.

----------


## spajalica

otkljucano. mislim da se dogodila greska.

----------


## jelena.O

Ne znam gdje je nestala tema  menstruacija u pedesetim ili tako neki naslov,cijelo vrijeme me prebacuje u desetljeće manje

----------


## jelena.O

Ok našla nije bila posebna tema

----------

